# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Florida Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  Anna Maria Island

## Cliff

Does anyone have recommendation for lodging on Anna Maria Island?  Looking for nice quite place prior to driving over to East Coast for a cruise next December so other suggestions are also encouraged.
Cliff

----------


## bto

Cliff, if it's short term, there are several little resorts in the area, but if it's a week you can rent a house or condo.  Not sure if they'd have anything shorter term, but worth a call.  I've used this company for spring breaks in the past…annamariaparadise.com and they're nice people.

----------


## MartinS

When are you coming? Dates I mean....

----------


## Cliff

Thinking about latter part of November for about a month

----------


## carlrmathew

Hi everyone

I am new here and I need some advice that where should i go on vacation with my family.

Planning to go next week .

Please help me out .

Thanku all :)

----------

